# Audi TT 2.0 TFSI DSG - SPACE TT RS PROJECT



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello there,

My name is Marko and I am from Serbia. I want to share my "love" with you people so I will present my TT - TTRS project. 
Original link: http://www.autorepublika.rs/forum/showt ... RS-PROJECT

I bought my Audi TT 2.0 TFSI S-Tronic last year, and it is 6 years old.  So below are first pictures, taken first day and day after that.


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Next steep...

Changing leather on steering wheel.


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

After whole month research finally I found whole TTRS body kit, so I order it from Germany. 














































And at same day I order shift pedals extension.


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

TTRS body kit was late, but pedals arrive and I immediately instal them.


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Finally my TTRS body kit arrive, and implementation was started.


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

After that we made new exhaust


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

I wasn't satisfied with my 18" R8 alloys, so I order TSW NURBURGRING Gunmetal 19" - only 8,5kg weight. New 235/35 R19 tires.





































New bolts










Implementation





































I need to make new picture session, but weather here is no so nice, so I hope in next two weeks I will have new pictures.


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok. I had small pause and after that I order cold air intake pipe kit with BMC CDA air filter. 










This is not my picture.


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

So my BMC CDA air filter arrived from Italy. 














































Some piping



















And implementation









































































*MORE TO COME...*


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

Love it mate, great work and keep the pics coming


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Great work Space [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Excellent. Well done. I imagine it's cost a small fortune. Like the new wheels but thought the original ones were pretty cool too.


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you mates. The R8 18" alloys came with the car and they are replicas, also weight of the one alloy is 16kg. With new 19" alloys car is lighter around 25-30 kg.


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Couple pictures with old alloys 














































P.S

Moderators please move this topic in right forum.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Some new pictures


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## backtt (Sep 7, 2013)

big up on the car! really love those rims!!

what are your thoughts about the cold air intake? any improvements?
did you got your car mapped?

keep up the good work :wink:


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you for asking 

Wheel, yes after intake was change and after exhaust was changed I just decide to "overclock" my TT 










So I get almost 250HP, to be precise 25% up.


----------



## edd666999 (Aug 1, 2012)

Im so glad you didnt badge it up a TTRS 

Looks v nice!


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## jamesbailey999 (Sep 11, 2013)

Very Nice

Just need the TTRS Spoiler fitted now 

Bailey


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice motor :-*


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

I also made some video.  Microphone is not so great, but sound can be recognized.


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

One more video update


----------



## cicco (Aug 17, 2014)

Looks gd, you have done some great work. The spoiler will finish it off


----------



## Ciano91 (Dec 17, 2013)

This is some example of the mk2, makes me want one :lol:

Keep up the good work


----------



## Auditt1987 (Jun 30, 2014)

I've always loved the look for the body kit of the RS, are they easy to fit and where did you get it from?


----------



## Bowerz (Aug 10, 2014)

2 things, one, thankyou for finally making me find another colour I like the TT in, I was set on white with black wheels but loving this, nice work!

2, how easy was the bumper to fit and was it new or second hand?

Keep it up!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Bumper swap takes around 45-60 mins, fairly easy job, there's a guide in the knowledge base section here.

viewtopic.php?t=332537


----------



## Brown (Sep 28, 2014)

very nice, i'd leave the RS spoiler off personally, looks quite smooth without it, RS buckets i think and that'd be finished for me.


----------



## Rich martin (Oct 13, 2014)

Love those wheels. Rest of the car looks great too


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Unfortunately I will sell my car (new plans  ) Please close a topic.


----------



## TTSingh (Feb 14, 2015)

Good work! The wheels suit it well


----------



## a8rnx (Aug 14, 2015)

Love the transformation!


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

i love the lookof the rs with a normal spoiler ! ....


----------



## nelmser (May 9, 2016)

Beautiful car


----------



## RocketRoss (Oct 18, 2016)

Looks great mate


----------



## r3_tbh (Jan 8, 2017)

RS bumpers look great. I definitely need to swap my front grill for an RS one. The honeycomb looks much better than the slatted one!


----------



## TTSingh (Feb 14, 2015)

Good work!


----------



## F2UME (Mar 30, 2021)

I know it might be a dead post revival, but all the images appear dead accros multiple threads, is anyone else able to see them?


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Images have gone. That's what happens when people post a link to an image hosting site instead of including it in their post.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *tttony* - Yep, a lot of great information gets lost that way unfortunately. There are a few older posts in the Knowledge Base that have suffered the same fate. 

*Editing Pictures and Uploading Images & Files*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9#p9143987


----------

